# Identification de plantes



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Je fais pas mal de tri sur des anciennes photos (et de mise à jour de leur description). Par contre, j'ai du mal à identifier des plantes...
On va commencer avec ces 2 fleurs, savez-vous à quelles plantes elle correspondent ?





Merci


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je fais pas mal de tri sur des anciennes photos (et de mise à jour de leur description). Par contre, j'ai du mal à identifier des plantes...
> On va commencer avec ces 2 fleurs, savez-vous à quelles plantes elle correspondent ?
> ...



Pour ce qui, est de la seconde plante, c'est une joubarbe dont la photo ne montre que la fleur et la tige qui la supporte.

La plante au complet :





​


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Et la 1re une orchis pourpre.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour ce qui, est de la seconde plante, c'est une joubarbe dont la photo ne montre que la fleur et la tige qui la supporte.
> 
> La plante au complet :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 172993






aCLR a dit:


> Et la 1re une orchis pourpre.




Vous m'impressionnez !


----------



## baron (12 Mai 2020)

Pour la première, mon cerveau me répète en boucle *Orchis* mais je résiste…

J'ai un peu de peine à distinguer dans l'image la forme précise des fleurs ou leur port sur la tige ; et en dessous, on voit bien de longues feuilles lancéolées et tachetées – mais est-ce qu'elles appartiennent bien à la même plante ?
Du coup, je n'oserais pas dire que j'y « reconnais » une plante déterminée.

En même temps, _Orchis,_ c'est un genre avec pas mal de variétés ; peut-être mon intuition est-elle bonne(*) mais que je ne connais pas cette plante-ci ?
L'orchis tacheté, l'orchis négligé ou l'orchis des marais, que j'ai déjà vus, me semblent quand même différents.

(*) Autrement, j'irais voir dans la rubrique Asparagacées ou Liliacées (comme les jacinthes)…

++++++++++++

Pour ne pas poster pour rien, j'en rajoute une couche sur la *joubarbe* :

Plante grasse ayant peu d'exigences en matière de substrat et très résistante à la sécheresse, elle était souvent plantée au faîte des toits en chaume. Ses racines fibreuses (comme celles de l'iris, employé au même usage) stabilisaient la couche d'argile qui formait le crêtage ; en même temps que ses rosettes, même mortes, la protégeaient de la pluie . On lui prêtait aussi le pouvoir d'éloigner la foudre (particulièrement meurtrière pour ces toitures), comme en témoigne son nom (_Jovis barba, _barbe de Jupiter).


----------



## baron (12 Mai 2020)

Oh ben ? A force de traîner, je fus grillé. 

Je vois qu'aCLR a eu une idée semblable, ça me rassure.   
Néanmoins, ne pas voir nettement la silhouette de l'inflorescence me laisse encore un peu perplexe… (Quelque chose comme : « Oui… sans doute… mais quand même… Vraiment ? »)


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

En ce moment, les orchis fleurissent les talus d'un parcours du Médor, alors…


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2020)

Il existe une application pas mal du tout pour identifier les plantes : PlantNet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Mai 2020)

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Néanmoins


En dépit de, je fais sans !!!


Sly54 a dit:


> Il existe une application pas mal du tout pour identifier les plantes : PlantNet


Ou comment confier le support humain à des machines !

On ne te remercie pas Sly ! Non vraiment pas !!!


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> On ne te remercie pas Sly ! Non vraiment pas !!!


gna gna gna… 


et pis c'est français ! Cocoricoooooo


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> gna gna gna…


Finalement…


Sly54 a dit:


> et pis c'est français ! Cocoricoooooo


…quand tu n'arrives pas à tomber d'accord avec ton interlocuteur sur le nom d'une plante à massifs, ce site est bien pratique ! 

Oui, oui les amis ! Bien pratique ! Et je m'explique…

Jusqu'à hier j'ouvrais mon encyclopédie papier regroupant plantes et arbustes afin de retrouver le nom d'une belle inconnue croisée lors d'une balade. Eh bien ! Aujourd'hui c'est fini !

Adieu pavé de papier imprimé !
Et bonjour pavé de silicium !

Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de nommer la plante inconnue depuis la photo de l'encyclo'. Mais quand ton interlocuteur bien français, et donc sûr de lui, s'obstine à nier l'évidence papier. Mouliner la photo du massif fleuri sur PlantNet fut l'unique moyen de lui clouer le bec ! Avec plus de 3,000 résultats écran allant dans le sens de la proposition papier, ce français de souche, et de doutes, ne pouvait que se rallier au résultat affiché !

Merci PlantNet ^^
(et merci Sly ^^)


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2021)

Va dire ça à mon gamin étudiant en bio qui doit se trimbaler la Flore de Bonnier papier (et avec laquelle on se gourre une fois sur deux parce qu'à un moment t'as pris le mauvais chemin !)


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2021)

(c'est d'un compliqué les plantes)


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2021)

Hé, ho; la 2e c'est une joubarbe, j'en ai dans le jardin...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mouliner la photo du massif fleuri sur PlantNet fut l'unique moyen de lui clouer le bec !


Le coup de genou bien placé a le même effet. Mais c'est moins pédagogique…


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le coup de genou bien placé a le même effet. Mais c'est moins pédagogique…


Non seulement c'est rétrograde mais ça ne résout pas la discorde pour autant ! 
Pire… Chacun reste campé sur ses positions…

— C'est moi qu'a raison !
— Nan c'est moi qu'ait bon !
— BING !
— OUCH !
— C'est moi qu'a raison !
— N… an ! Chais moâ !
    BANG !
— OUCH !
— Alors ?

… et ça c'est pas bon !


----------

